# 3-pol. Klinkenstecker mit 4-pol. kompatibel?



## visu90 (6 Februar 2017)

Mal eine Frage zu diesen Smartphone-Kopfhörern. Diese haben einen 4-poligen Klinkenstecker. Normale Kopfhörer, die man am PC, Fernseher, Stereoanlage etc. anstöpseln kann sind 3-polig. Kann ich die Stecker bedenkenlos vertauschen? Vielleicht kommt euch die Frage ein bisschen doof vor, ich hab auch schon die Pin-Belegungen gegooglet, aber ich bin mir nach wie vor nicht sicher.
Ich möchte einen Kopfhörer universell einsetzen können.


----------



## PN/DP (6 Februar 2017)

Ja, Du kannst Kopfhörer mit 3-poligen und 4-poligen Klinkensteckern bedenkenlos in Smartphones und Audioanlagen einstecken - die sind kompatibel.
Die Ingenieure, die sich die 4-poligen Stecker ausgedacht haben, haben damit gerechnet, daß die meisten Anwender ohne Nachdenken die Stecker überall reinstöpseln, wo das Loch ungefähr passt. 

Harald


----------



## visu90 (6 Februar 2017)

Dank dir! Ja das stimmt natürlich. Man muss leider alles Idiotensicher machen.


----------

